# Tundra Bed Extender



## App-ironworks (Sep 9, 2009)

I thought about throwing this in the Specialty Trades pics but it's not construction related.

Guy emailed me a couple of weeks ago looking for a way to haul his ATV in the bed of his '10 Tundra Crewmax Platinum, nice truck aside from the gas pedal issues. He'd found something like it on the internet from a fab shop in Cali, but they wouldn't return his calls or emails. That's fine with me, I'd love to have so much work I could ignore a good sale.








It pins in the bed, then the support tubes fit into the brace that goes into the trucks receiver hitch, so the load stays off the tailgate. Added the DOT reflective tape for a little extra safety. When not in use he can remove the supports from the hitch and flip the extender into the bed. Of course it comes out real easy if he needs the bed for something else. Better eat your Wheaties before grabbing it, though. It must weigh around 80 lbs. or more. 









The wing bolts were turned down so ~3" of "pin" slide through a nut welded to the plate into the factory footman (tie down) loops on the rear most bed standards, making it a true "no drill" installation. I did not want to be the 1st person to start hacking on this new truck. He gains about 8" so there's room for his ATV and a tool box behind the cab.








After I got it back from the powder coater's shop I ran over to the local Pet Smart and got the tag engraved. The eye bolts are 1/2" coarse thread and give some extra choices to hook tie downs, and to strap his ramps when loading so they don't fall off.

-Brian-
www.appironworks.com


----------

